# IBS From Medication



## donsabi (Sep 6, 2017)

I have had Atrial Fibrillation for years. Three months ago I had a severe episode and went to the ER. I had only recently moved to this new location and was assigned a new cardiologist. This new cardiologist changed my meds to Tikosyn and Bystolic, a beta blocker known to cause stomach issues. After taking these new meds for two weeks and having minor stomach pain the pain exploded into severe pain and I was instructed to stop the Bystolic, My stomach pain cleared up over then next week but then I was hit with strong pains in my lower right side. The pain extended from the top of my right hip down to my right testicle. I thought it was probably appendicitis but I had no fever and the pain would come and go. I met with my GP at a schedule appointment and he said it was IBS. He also said if it were appendicitis I would have been dead by the time I saw him.

Now on top of the afib I have IBS. I search the web and learned what I could about IBS. I went gluten free and there was no reduction in my lower right side pain. I am in process of switching to a low FODMAPS diet and am not seeing any improvement.

I have been able to sleep OK and I usually start my day pain free. Today, upon waking I finally had a comfortable BM that felt like I emptied my bowel. Not long after that the pain began as a mild lower right side pain. I took my dog to the park and as we walked the pain got much worse. This continued all day. I had a little relief using Tylenol. The pain extends into my right testicle. Tonight when I went to walk my dog I had a severe pinching pain between the testicle and leg. My GP checked my urine and blood and all was normal. Basically he said it was IBS and prescribed nothing. I have read several cases that men have described the same kind of pain. It is debilitating as I enjoy walking and now I am limited at best even to the point I am considering getting a mobility scooter. I have been trying different things with no help. Like Heather's Pepperment that seem to make things worse and gave me nasty heartburn.

I would like to hear from other men with similar symptoms. Thanks.


----------

